# Burton Malavita vs Union Contact Pro



## nico76

Hello guys,

I would like to by new bindings for my board.
The board is the gnu riders choice.

The program is 80% park, 20% all mountain.

I have $200

Choice 1 : 2016 Burton Malavita
Choice 2 : 2017 Union Contact Pro
Choice 3 : ?

Can't decide...

Thanks for the advice !


----------



## GDimac

Had those Vitas last szn. Great binding love the hammock straps, super comfortable and pretty solid all around binding. A lot of the Burton pros use 'em too, fwiw. Solid for freestyle. Hope that helps a little.


----------



## avery

The contact pro is a fun binding but the malavita is a lot nicer. Burtons straps are 10x better than unions and burton also has a lot better customer service


----------



## Shredad64

Mals all the way. The new super grip toe cap is superb! I rode Mals & Union Atlas exclusively last year. Both great bindings but Burton Mals get top honors for that new toe cap. The Atlas is no slouch, but Mals toe cap & straps in my opinion are industry best!


----------

